# Bilder verzerren und in Rahmen einpassen



## ickis (31. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte da zwei Bilder, mit etwa dem gleichen Problem.

Diese Bilder sollen verzerrt werden und somit eine neue Aussenform bekommen. Beim ersten Bild möchte ich gerne ein Plakat in ein Citylight, bzw. Lifasssaule einpassen. Und bei dem zweiten Bild möchte ich aus einem runden Kronkorken mittels Verzerrung einen quadratischen erstellen (http://www.rechmann.net/Ordner/korken.jpg). Bei der Säule ist da für mich das Problem, dass das Plakat ja in dem Bild später unten und oben eine Wölbung hat, an den Seiten aber gerade bleibt.

Ich habe schon diverses versucht und auch gelesen, es es leider noch nicht hinbekommen (Filter Verzerren bringt bei mir kein gutes Ergebnis).
Ich stelle es mir so vor, dass man einen Rahmen in der entsprechenden Form zeichnet und sagt: Bild in Rahmen einpassen.
Meint Ihr es gibt soetwas in der Art in Photoshop oder in anderer Freeware?

Danke schonmal,

ickis


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. August 2004)

Antwort zur Litfasssäule:

Pfad erstellen, der die Plakatfläche umfasst ( Pfadtool ) , also die "weiße" Innenfläche

Auswahl aus Pfad erstellen

Bild großzögig mit Randüberstand einfügen

Ebenenmaske einfügen und alles außerhalb der Ebenenmaske ausblenden

Ebensdtil: Schatten nach innen


----------



## ickis (31. August 2004)

Danke erstmal, aber, wenn ich das Ganze so mache, wird das Bild nicht verzerrt sondern abgeschnitten, oder?
Das reicht leider nicht.
Ich habe auf dem Plakat unten Text stehen, der natürlich gewölbt sein muß und abschneiden möchte ich von dem Plakat auch nichts, da es in der Präsentation später als Original daneben stehen wird.

ickis


----------



## Fineas (31. August 2004)

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=160652&highlight=plakat

Ist zwar flach, sollte aber einige Hinweise und Anregungen liefern.

Der Verzerrungsfilter "Verbiegen" leistet da aber recht gute Dienste. Einfach das Bild vorher drehen und die Biegung passt wieder. Dann noch ein paar Schatten dazu und das Bild ist auf der Säule.

Allerdings ist das Ausgangsfoto nicht grad das beste. Das große Weiße Loch macht die Arbeit schwerer, als wenn der ursprüngliche Inhalt dirn geblieben wäre. Schließich ist bei der Perspektive der Aufnahme die Verzerrung kaum zu erkennen ... aber machbar ist alles ...


----------



## ickis (31. August 2004)

Danke, das hatte ich mir vor meinem Beitrag auch schon angesehen, aber in dem Tut gehts um Spiegelung, nicht um Verzerrung....Spiegelungen sind für mich nicht wichtig, da es später auf Folie gedruckt wird.


----------



## Mythos007 (31. August 2004)

Hallo ickis,

ich denke das des rätsels Lösung hier in Adobe Illustrator zu suchen ist.

Dort gibt es besagte Funktion: 

Oberhalb der zu verzerrenden Objekte eine Verzerrungshülle zeichnen
diese sollte der gewünschten Verzerrungsmaske entsprechen. An-
schließend die zu verzerrenden Objekte/Bilder gruppieren und in der
Ebenenherarchie unter der Verzerrungshülle anordnen. Zu guter letzt
über den Menübefehl

"Objekt" =>  "Verzerrungshülle" => "Mit obersten Objekt erstellen"

verzerren.

Ich hoffe Dir hilft es einwenig weiter-  mfg Mythos007


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. August 2004)

WEie wäre es denn, wenn du den Text nachträgölich, bzw. extra wölbst?

Text biegen ( Text verkrümmen Option )?


----------



## Fineas (31. August 2004)

Was im übrigen den Korken angeht: Verflüssigen Filter und Wischfinger ...


----------



## ickis (31. August 2004)

Ich danke Euch, das hört sich alles sehr vielversprechend an, werde es gleich morgen mal ausprobieren!

Ickis


----------

